# urethral stricture



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

i cant find much on this topic doing search, but feel like this is quite relevant for bikers. dont want to be more detailed than needed.

for three months i have been suffering from what manifests itself as itching/slight burning after i pee. it eventually, after hour or two, goes away but comes back every time i go. i have had done several urine tests, blood test, PSA test, post void, all came back negative. doc thought it is overactive bladder and had me first on oxybutinin and then on trospium. these did nothing whatsoever to help, only made my mouth super dry. i have been referred to urology, but i am getting pretty worried as my stream seem to start looking thinner than usual. from research, this seems to be caused by strictures that have high chance of reoccurrence without actual surgery. just wondering if anyone had a stricture fixed without surgery and kept on biking without having the issues come back. i would really hate to give up on my riding. i have always ridden saddle with cutout (at least after they become widely available) and never suffered groin injury, but still think there are a lot of small small impacts that go unnoticed.
i am 40 and have been riding mtb and road for over 20 years and feel like a chance of stricture is quite high.
thanks


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

cavo said:


> i cant find much on this topic doing search, but feel like this is quite relevant for bikers. dont want to be more detailed than needed.
> 
> for three months i have been suffering from what manifests itself as itching/slight burning after i pee. it eventually, after hour or two, goes away but comes back every time i go. i have had done several urine tests, blood test, PSA test, post void, all came back negative. doc thought it is overactive bladder and had me first on oxybutinin and then on trospium. these did nothing whatsoever to help, only made my mouth super dry. i have been referred to urology, but i am getting pretty worried as my stream seem to start looking thinner than usual. from research, this seems to be caused by strictures that have high chance of reoccurrence without actual surgery. just wondering if anyone had a stricture fixed without surgery and kept on biking without having the issues come back. i would really hate to give up on my riding. i have always ridden saddle with cutout (at least after they become widely available) and never suffered groin injury, but still think there are a lot of small small impacts that go unnoticed.
> i am 40 and have been riding mtb and road for over 20 years and feel like a chance of stricture is quite high.
> thanks


See the urologist. Prostate-related urinary tract symptoms causing decreased stream are more common than urethral strictures. And at age 40, prostatic hyperplasia might be playing a related role.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks, i have urology appointment next Wednesday. i guess i am more concerned about stricture because i dont fit BPH symptoms. BHP supposedly reduces the flow, my flow is fine, just thin stream, which i common for stricture.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

so back from urology he found that my prostate is somewhat enlarged. he put me on a week course of cipro and if that doesnt help he mentioned flowmax. now that i have read some on cipro i am really thinking of just throwing it away. i dont want to risk any blown tendons. anyway. 
i would like to hear some advice form people with similar issues. also, any recommendations on prostate friendly seat?


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Given what you’re looking at urologically I’d stay with the Cipro, esp if it’s only a week. The incidences of tendon issues have been very low. I have really bad tendon issues all the time, and I was on Cipro once for a whopping 30 days with no issues. That was a massive UTI. If you have a prostrate infection and don’t quell it completely, it could be years of recurring issues. 

I went through all that, with the prize being a cystoscope of the urethra. Do everything you can do to not get to that point. Drink a bunch of beer and water and juice, and “do it” frequently to keep the system flushed. Good luck.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

the thing is, there is no infection.all my tests came out clean, not just urine but all the other ones. he was just recommending it as one of possible options to try, saying there might be something that the tests didnt pick, and that prostate is prone to picking infection. not knowing what cipro does i agreed to it being a first thing we do. but, i was not diagnosed with prostate infection, he just said it is enlarged.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

cavo said:


> the thing is, there is no infection.all my tests came out clean, not just urine but all the other ones. he was just recommending it as one of possible options to try, saying there might be something that the tests didnt pick, and that prostate is prone to picking infection. not knowing what cipro does i agreed to it being a first thing we do. but, i was not diagnosed with prostate infection, he just said it is enlarged.


Your enlarged prostate may be due to prostatitis, which is notoriously hard to diagnose. The fact that your tests were all negative does not mean in any way that you don't have prostatitis. A course of antibiotics is routinely prescribed because the best and most reliable way to diagnose prostatitis is a course of antibiotics improving the symptoms.

The risk of Cipro is relatively low, but there are other antibiotics that can be used just as effectively.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Agreed. And if it is some low level bacterial thing, and you don’t eradicate it now, it’ll be back to haunt you. Those things can lurk for years and gradually wear you down. I lived with off and on bacterial prostatitus for years. If it’s a matter of doing Cipro for a week to have a shot at knocking it out, I would definitely do it. It’s a good drug.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks guys. have you, while on cipro, ditched biking, or any physical activities for that matter?


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

cavo said:


> thanks guys. have you, while on cipro, ditched biking, or any physical activities for that matter?


Be aware that if that class of drugs interferes with collagen synthesis as suspected, given the very slow turnover of collagen in the body, the risk of tendinitis and rupture can persist for weeks or months after stopping the cipro (or any other of the flouroquinolones).


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

I was limited by the not feeling well part of the infection, but I didn’t limit my riding or running out of concern for the cipro. The instances of tendon issues are very low while on Cipro. It’s a risk/reward issue. The chances of tendon rupture are extremely low. The chances of the cipro quelling infection are very high. 

If I went on it again, I would avoid sports that generate the most tendon issues, like basketball, racquet sports, sprint running, etc, and if I experienced soreness or tightness I would back off in a hurry. It’s about the only drug that will quell an infection down there in only a week. Other antibiotics require a much longer regimen. I did cipro for a whole month with no problems, had prostatitus which spread to a massive bladder and kidney infection.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

JimmyAsheville said:


> . The instances of tendon issues are very low while on Cipro. It's a risk/reward issue. The chances of tendon rupture are extremely low. The chances of the cipro quelling infection are very high.


Achilles tendon rupture has an incidence of about 1/100,000. If you take one of the flouroquinolones like Cipro, it increases the risk to about 1/25,000. Cipro is a good antibiotic...no question. The question for folks who run/bike/hike/climb is....do you feel lucky?


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

when you guys had your prostate examined, how did it feel? from what i read and from talking to my 2 friends who had prostate check done, nobody mentioned that the exam is painful in any way.
my doctor said it would feel like i need to pee, which it did, but i also felt pretty strong burning sensation, that was somewhat painful. now i have pretty high pain tolerance, but i could only sustain it for a few seconds while he was examining it.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Had mine checked a couple years back due to having a hard time going pee. Did not hurt, just got the "I need to pee now" sensation. Diagnosed with BPH, doc put me on Alfuzosin which has worked well.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Currently in a bout of prostatitis. I was in the ER for 7hrs yesterday. IV antibiotic, ultrasound of my kidneys, bladder and prostate, blood and urine tests. The Dr. put me on Flowmax and I have an appointment with a urologist on the 30th. 

This is my 3rd flare up since I started riding in 2015, but is far and away the worst. Pain while ejaculating, pain in the penis, pain all around the perineum, feeling like I have to pee all of the time, low urine output and weak a stream. 

It's been 12 days since the symptoms first started and the emotional depression is almost unbearable. I watch TV and can't understand how anyone can be smiling. I wonder if this is now the new me and will never get better.

If I'm still here and lucky enough to ever feel normal again, I will never throw a leg over a bike again.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

I don’t know whether to laugh or cry for you! Been there. It is in fact horrible. I don’t know if it’s your saddle or just a hard to kill bacteria that keeps rearing it’s ugly head. Last one I had about 6 years ago was prostate, bladder and kidneys all involved. Six weeks of Cipro. By the time the giant bottle of Cipro was gone I felt like a zombie and hadnt eaten for days. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Just a cute story on Cipro...F* that sh*t! 

I used it without a known issue about 1.5 years ago for a bout with Diverticulitis. Never had an issue and never received the "Black Box" warning associated with it. Fast forward to just a number of months ago, I had another bout of Diverticulitis so went back on Cipro and Flagyl as before. I took ONE Cipro at about 8 pm. By 10 pm I had an unusual deep pain in my left armpit, feeling almost like a swollen lymph node sensation. Woke up early next morning, pain still there, took Cipro #2 not correlating the two and within an hour or so, my left arm was hurting bad and it was slowly travelling to my hand. All the muscle near the joints were very painful, even the tiny muscles/tendons in my hand. I was never cautioned by my pharmacist either time taking the Cipro and after doing a bunch of googling while waiting to hear from my Doc, I was just blown away by what I read. I never took another and went on Augmentin instead. My Doc said it is highly possible that the tendon issue could be permanent. Fortunately, after a couple days, the pain went away but I was super cautious and sketched out by that whole episode. A real eye opener. After 57 years, I finally have an "allergic reaction" to list on my medical forms when asked.

As for the Prostatitis? Been there, thought I had it, got the test. Now THAT is not something I look forward to going through ever again. Fortunately, I didn't have it. That totally sucked more than any medical test I have had to deal with but I know I'm lucky!


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Just a cute story on Cipro...F* that sh*t!
> 
> I used it without a known issue about 1.5 years ago for a bout with Diverticulitis. Never had an issue and never received the "Black Box" warning associated with it. Fast forward to just a number of months ago, I had another bout of Diverticulitis so went back on Cipro and Flagyl as before. I took ONE Cipro at about 8 pm. By 10 pm I had an unusual deep pain in my left armpit, feeling almost like a swollen lymph node sensation. Woke up early next morning, pain still there, took Cipro #2 not correlating the two and within an hour or so, my left arm was hurting bad and it was slowly travelling to my hand. All the muscle near the joints were very painful, even the tiny muscles/tendons in my hand. I was never cautioned by my pharmacist either time taking the Cipro and after doing a bunch of googling while waiting to hear from my Doc, I was just blown away by what I read. I never took another and went on Augmentin instead. My Doc said it is highly possible that the tendon issue could be permanent. Fortunately, after a couple days, the pain went away but I was super cautious and sketched out by that whole episode. A real eye opener. After 57 years, I finally have an "allergic reaction" to list on my medical forms when asked.
> 
> As for the Prostatitis? Been there, thought I had it, got the test. Now THAT is not something I look forward to going through ever again. Fortunately, I didn't have it. That totally sucked more than any medical test I have had to deal with but I know I'm lucky!


Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you need to get the finger test every year. The alternative is much worse. Just ran into a friend in his early 50s. Elite athlete. Eats clean. Doesn't smoke or drink. Just got treated for prostate cancer.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

JimmyAsheville said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you need to get the finger test every year. The alternative is much worse. Just ran into a friend in his early 50s. Elite athlete. Eats clean. Doesn't smoke or drink. Just got treated for prostate cancer.


Yep. I'm 51 and have had a DRE and PSA since I turned 30. I'll admit not every 12 months, but no more than 18 months in between tests.

I never had any prostate related issues before in my life until I started riding in 2013.... I'm still miserable and will update this thread as my own personal hell allows it.

Maybe the updates will help someone else in the future who stumbles across this while frantically searching for help....... and at the very least, it will let them know that they are not alone in their misery.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

JimmyAsheville said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you need to get the finger test every year. The alternative is much worse. Just ran into a friend in his early 50s. Elite athlete. Eats clean. Doesn't smoke or drink. Just got treated for prostate cancer.


There is a MASSIVE difference between a digital prostate exam and an exam for prostatitis! I get PSA screening yearly by my endocrinologist in addition to the physical exam that happens yearly as well. I didn't peruse all the above responses but if you haven't had a prostatitis check....well, you're in for a real treat! :lol:


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

OP here. so far, mine has been going on for 4th month now and everything i have been given, including the course of antibiotics has had absolutely no effect. i am starting to question weather i have prostatitis or my symptoms are caused by something else. my symptoms are also not quite in-line with those of prostatitis or BHP. i have no associated pain and only painful experience was digital exam/prostate massage which was quite painful with strong burning sensation. the next thing my doc wants me to try is flomax, but i dont have a high hopes.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Ask your doctor or "Dr Google" about pelvic floor muscle spasms. It's commonly misdiagnosed as prostatitis, and it's not uncommon in cyclists. It will cause all sorts of havock down below. DAMHIK.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Just got back from my annual exam. All is good. However, an older guy in the waiting told about the Urolift procedure, which is apparently new and FDA approved. The Urolift is a small implant that is placed inside the prostate, and it reshapes or lifts the gland so that it doesn’t interfere with the urethra. No loss of function with it. Read the poster at the docs office. Seems legit. This may need to be in the over 50 thread.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

JimmyAsheville said:


> Just got back from my annual exam. All is good. However, an older guy in the waiting told about the Urolift procedure, which is apparently new and FDA approved. The Urolift is a small implant that is placed inside the prostate, and it reshapes or lifts the gland so that it doesn't interfere with the urethra. No loss of function with it. Read the poster at the docs office. Seems legit. This may need to be in the over 50 thread.


For a limited number of men, those who fit into the relatively narrow patient profile, UroLift might be suitable. Better check insurance coverage before pulling the trigger. Many have declared UroLift to be "investigational" and therefore not covered.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Figured as much. At least it’s FDA approved that’s a start. Gotta be cheaper than a prostatectomy. And a lot less horrible.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

JimmyAsheville said:


> Figured as much. At least it's FDA approved that's a start. Gotta be cheaper than a prostatectomy. And a lot less horrible.


Prostatectomy = cancer. UroLift = benign prostatic hyperplasia. UroLift isn't an alternative to prostatectomy.

The alternative to UroLift would be laser ablation of the part of the prostate that's impinging on the urethra, and that would only be done if meds don't work.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

so doc prescribed flomax as next thing to try. anyone have any experiences with this. i got some side effects warning from doc but wanted to hear some real word experiences.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

cavo said:


> so doc prescribed flomax as next thing to try. anyone have any experiences with this. i got some side effects warning from doc but wanted to hear some real word experiences.


I saw a urologist from USC Keck and he wanted me off of the antibiotics immediately, as a bacterial infection is not my issue. He thinks my issue is a combination of prostate inflammation combined with a mechanical issue that's causing issues with my pudendal nerve.

He upped my Flomax to twice a day and wants me to start a men's CPPS (Chronic Pelvic Pain Syndrome) PT program to improve my flexibility.

He said that prostatitis is often misdiagnosed and antibiotics are very rarely needed because the problem is caused far more often than not by pelvic floor issues.... especially when avid cyclists are the patient.

I have only been on Flowmax twice daily for a couple of days now so I can't really give you any real valid advice regarding any issues.

He wants me on it twice daily until the whole thing "settles down" and then I'll go back to once a day, and if all well for a while, off it completely.

I walk by my Santa Cruz Chameleon in the garage and can't imagine that I'll ever be back on it.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

D Bone said:


> I saw a urologist from USC Keck and he wanted me off of the antibiotics immediately, as a bacterial infection is not my issue. He thinks my issue is a combination of prostate inflammation combined with a mechanical issue that's causing issues with my pudendal nerve.
> 
> He upped my Flomax to twice a day and wants me to start a men's CPPS (Chronic Pelvic Pain Syndrome) PT program to improve my flexibility.
> 
> ...


Try the excercises here:

https://www.pelvicpain.org.au/pelvic-floor-muscle-relaxation-for-men/


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

D Bone said:


> I walk by my Santa Cruz Chameleon in the garage and can't imagine that I'll ever be back on it.


Do you feel like riding makes your symptoms worse? I actually feel allback to normal while riding. Not sure if its just that i forget about it while enjoing biking or what but i have been biking more then usual lately because of this. I dont feel like it gets worse after a ride. I guess i will give flowmax a shot to see what it does. Plus excercises that cj suggested.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

cavo said:


> Do you feel like riding makes your symptoms worse? I actually feel allback to normal while riding. Not sure if its just that i forget about it while enjoing biking or what but i have been biking more then usual lately because of this. I dont feel like it gets worse after a ride. I guess i will give flowmax a shot to see what it does. Plus excercises that cj suggested.


Yea, unfortunately for me riding seems to be the root cause of my issues. I have always battled sore butt and whatnot while actually riding and immediately afterwords. I have tried so many different saddles, heights and angles since 2013 that I literally have lost count.

I am a very stiff person in general, and always have been my whole life even though I raced moto at a very high level and played every sport imaginable as a younger man.

Luckily for me my daughter is a 2nd year DPT and has proscribed me a pelvic floor routine and I'm going to attack it like a pit bull, as I just want to feel normal again....... although 'normal' for me is a relative term.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

D Bone said:


> Yea, unfortunately for me riding seems to be the root cause of my issues. I have always battled sore butt and whatnot while actually riding and immediately afterwords. I have tried so many different saddles, heights and angles since 2013 that I literally have lost count.
> 
> I am a very stiff person in general, and always have been my whole life even though I raced moto at a very high level and played every sport imaginable as a younger man.
> 
> Luckily for me my daughter is a 2nd year DPT and has proscribed me a pelvic floor routine and I'm going to attack it like a pit bull, as I just want to feel normal again....... although 'normal' for me is a relative term.


If you get back on the bike, make sure you're not clenching those muscles subconsciously in response to a badly fitting or positioned saddle.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

anyone has any updates on their condition? i am currently on flomax, 2nd week, which has zero effect on my symptoms other then ejaculation side effect. i am really getting frustrated. in 6 months since my symptoms started, nobody have been able to tell me what exactly is the problem. all the medications i was prescribed so far have been ineffective.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

cavo said:


> anyone has any updates on their condition? i am currently on flomax, 2nd week, which has zero effect on my symptoms other then ejaculation side effect. i am really getting frustrated. in 6 months since my symptoms started, nobody have been able to tell me what exactly is the problem. all the medications i was prescribed so far have been ineffective.


What has your urologist told you about transurethral surgical options?


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

we have not spoken about it yet, and honestly i dont want to go that route unless i absolutely have to. i just turned 40.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Update: I have now strung together about 3 weeks of no pain and am feeling damn near normal. I'm still on Flowmax twice daily and on August 1st my urologist wants me to cut out my morning dose until I see him on Aug 19th and we'll see how I am feeling then. 

I have been doing my pelvic floor therapy 3-5 times per week since the whole prostatitis stuff began and the ultimate goal is to completely eliminate the Flowmax altogether but we are going to be conservative in getting there. I hate the way it makes me feel down there, especially during sex, but right now it is a necessary evil. 

I have averaged 1,800 miles a year since 2013, but have not thrown a leg over my bike since my last ride on March 24th 2019...... I miss it - a lot, but feeling normal again is better than any feeling I have ever had on a bike.

Never take a single ride for granted because you never know when it will be your last. My last ride was just like every other ride, and I wish I knew then what I know now because I would've taken it all in a whole lot better than I did..... Heck, I can't even remember which route I went.

I'll update later on in the year and I hope everyone who has - or will post in this thread is feeling better.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

D Bone said:


> Update: I have now strung together about 3 weeks of no pain and am feeling damn near normal. I'm still on Flowmax twice daily and on August 1st my urologist wants me to cut out my morning dose until I see him on Aug 19th and we'll see how I am feeling then.
> 
> I have been doing my pelvic floor therapy 3-5 times per week since the whole prostatitis stuff began and the ultimate goal is to completely eliminate the Flowmax altogether but we are going to be conservative in getting there. I hate the way it makes me feel down there, especially during sex, but right now it is a necessary evil.
> 
> ...


thanks for an update. my condition has been about same. i went off flomax as it was doing nothing for me. in which way is flomax helping you , if you dont mind me asking?
doc is saying, all he can offer me is cytoscopy at this point, which i am trying to hold on on for as long as possible. i have been doing a lot of research and trying some alternative remedies but none of them has been helpfull so far.
i keep on riding as it doesnt seem to make things any worse, but the sensation of needing to urinate all the time is still present. i dont have any pain so far. 
also asked my doc about pelvic floor therapy which he said he can sign me up for, this summer has been pretty busy so i have not been able to start yet. but it is my next step.
i am also trying to make a link to what i eat but without any success so far.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi I'm Haggis and I'm a BPH sufferer.
Funny thing, I glanced over this thread some months ago not really identifying anything very relevant to my experience... until a couple of weeks ago. 
Taking a daily alphablocker for BPH. Got some blood in the urine. Went to see urologist who looked up my dick, no C, yay. 
Few days later, after a big ride, had pain & big trouble peeing in the night, went back to bed, had the fever/chills, got outta bed and headed off to after-hours clinic. Stopped to fuel up the car and wouldn'cha know I was suddenly able to have a decent pee. Turned car round, picked up some Cranberry juice and went home and had a big drink. Crisis averted, or so I thought.... 
Re-reading this thread I now realise where I'm headed, and I don't like the sound of it. Gonna start taking it seriously, get tested for bacterial uti and find a better saddle. All the best fellow sufferers and thanks for your candid accounts, they have been helpful to a neewb.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

cavo said:


> thanks for an update. my condition has been about same. i went off flomax as it was doing nothing for me. in which way is flomax helping you , if you dont mind me asking?


Sorry for the late reply. Flowmax took away some of the pain and let me urinate with more flow..... I credit it for getting things to 'settle down' and start the healing process.

UPDATE: I've now been off all meds for well over 50 days and I can happily report that I am back to my normal. My pain is all but gone with only a hint of an issue if I sit too long.

I am peeing with normal flow (for a 51yr old) and my sex desire and performance is also back to my normal.

......... I still have not pedaled a single rotation since March 24, 2019 and don't know that I ever will again. I have not sold a single item of my riding stuff and my Chameleon is in the garage patiently waiting to head out for a ride.

I know that I could lower or even remove my saddle which would eliminate my prostatitis issues, but I also suffer from Morton's neuromas in both of my feet - also 100% caused from riding, and standing up and mashing for any real length of time makes them hurt like hell.

This isn't meant to be a whoa is me post, but rather an "I'm feeling good again" post and if that means I don't ride any more, then so be it.

To those that are reading this post while frantically searching for help, know that it won't last forever, even though right now you believe in your heart it will.

I don't visit this forum much any more but I will try to check in from time to time to answer any questions that are asked...... Hang in there everyone, and know you're not alone.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My 1st ride since March 24, 2019. I can't even put into words how happy it made me.

It was waaaay harder getting to this spot than I remember, but that's what 18 months off will do.

I am going to do everything different this time and I only plan on riding twice a week for no more than 90 minutes a ride.... I just have to be smarter than I ever have been, and that alone is my biggest challenge. 

Who says 2020 sucks????


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Look at sqlabs saddles they have a shelf for the sit bones to raise you up off the pelvic floor


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

D Bone said:


> My 1st ride since March 24, 2019. I can't even put into words how happy it made me.
> 
> It was waaaay harder getting to this spot than I remember, but that's what 18 months off will do.
> 
> ...


Update:

I have been riding twice a week since this post and I have had zero issues. My fitness has come _almost_ all of the way back and I do a longer 2-1/2hr ride on the weekend and a shorter 90 minute ride mid week.

I have either 2 or 3 days off of the bike between rides and much to my own amazement, I haven't once done the typical me thing of trying to force another ride by saying "if 2 is good, 12 is better". I soak in every single ride and appreciate it more than I ever have in my life.

So if you have found this thread while suffering from prostatitis, I hope that my story will give you at least a glimmer of hope that not only will it not last forever, but you can actually ride again.


----------



## tequila joe (Dec 30, 2003)

D Bone said:


> Update:
> 
> I have been riding twice a week since this post and I have had zero issues. My fitness has come _almost_ all of the way back and I do a longer 2-1/2hr ride on the weekend and a shorter 90 minute ride mid week.
> 
> ...


DBONE. Thanks for your updates. I'm 3 months into my journey of prostatitis CPPS. I haven't been on my bikes since March 22 2021 and was yhinking that I would never be on it again. I've tried 5 week of antibiotics with no resolution and now starting pelvic floor physiotherapy. You have given me hope. Thank you.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

tequila joe said:


> DBONE. Thanks for your updates. I'm 3 months into my journey of prostatitis CPPS. I haven't been on my bikes since March 22 2021 and was yhinking that I would never be on it again. I've tried 5 week of antibiotics with no resolution and now starting pelvic floor physiotherapy. You have given me hope. Thank you.


I'm glad my story has helped you, if only a little. I can't stress enough how much the CPPS physio helped me and I continue to do it at least twice a week, but try for three.

One day soon you will wake up and the pain will be substantially better, and it will happen when you least expect it. Hang in there and if you have any other questions regarding my journey, don't hesitate to ask.


----------

